# Extracting Lines



## dgl1948 (Oct 5, 2005)

Anyone using extracting line from Lyson or Paradise Honey. Looking for pros and cons on these systems.


----------



## Buzz85 (Sep 9, 2015)

Old post - but interested if anyone has any feedback!


----------



## dtp (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a paradise wax press (500). I do like it. It was more stoutly built than the comparable lyson. I imagine that to be the case for the extracting line also. I do have a cowen 120 for my line.


----------



## dgl1948 (Oct 5, 2005)

Does the 500 keep up with your uncapping?


----------



## dtp (Jun 4, 2013)

The 500 does keep up with the cappings just fine and few issues


----------



## dgl1948 (Oct 5, 2005)

We bought a Cowan 600 air line from a retiring beekeeper. He used a 300 with it and said it was the bottleneck in the system so we purchased the Paradise Honey 500.


----------

